# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tham quan Triễn Lãm Hàng Điện Tử Tiêu Dùng Tại Las Vegas

## Golden Tours

*TRIỂN LÃM HÀNG ĐIỆN TỬ TIÊU DÙNG LỚN NHẤT THẾ GIỚI TẠI LAS VEGAS*
*INTERNATIONAL CES 2015*


*HCM - LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS - HCM*


*07 ngày – 06 đêm*

CES 2015 được tổ chức hàng năm vào tháng 01. Đây là hội chợ điện tử tiêu dùng lớn nhất thế giới là dịp các hãng công nghệ giới thiệu các sản phẩm mới, là dịp gặp gỡ các đối tác trao đổi. Thu hút hơn 140,000 lượt khách quốc tế đến tham quan và mua sắm.


Sản phẩm trưng bày:
•    Công nghệ máy tính và phần cứng.
•    Công nghệ audio video giải trí gia đình.
•     Máy nghe nhạc xem video số cầm tay.
•     Điện thoại di động và điện thoại thông minh.
•    Thiết bị âm thanh, ô tô điện tử.
•    Hình ảnh kỹ thuật số/ nhiếp ảnh; Phụ kiện điện tử tiêu dùng, Phân phối nội dung.
http://www.cesweb.org/


*NGÀY 01 (04/01): SGN / HAN – LOS ANGELES (Ăn tối)
*-    Nhân viên Golden Tours đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Los Angeles. Quá cảnh tại Đài Loan hoặc Hàn Quốc. Đến Los Angeles, Quý khách tham quan:
•    *Khu Phước Lộc Thọ, Little Saigon* – nơi tập trung của cộng động người Việt tại Mỹ.


-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 02 (05/01): LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành đi Las Vegas – một thành phố giải trí lớn nhất nước Mỹ và Thế Giới với các sòng bài và khu vui chơi giải trí siêu hiện đại.
-    Trên đường đi ghé mua sắm tại Shopping outlet Barstow.
-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
-    Đến Las Vegas. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tự do tham quan Las Vegas về đêm với các chương trình giải trí đặc biệt ngoài trời như Viking show, fountain show, núi lửa, …


*NGÀY 03 (06/01): LAS VEGAS – INTERNATIONAL CES 2015 (Ăn sáng, Ăn tối)
*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách đến tham dự Lễ khai mạc TRIỂN LÃM HÀNG ĐIỆN TỬ TIÊU DÙNG  LỚN NHẤT THẾ GIỚI – CES 2015
•   *Trung tâm triển lãm Quốc tế Las Vegas*
      Địa chỉ: 3150 Paraside Rd, Las Vegas, NV 89109
Trang web: http://www.cesweb.org/
-   Buổi chiều, xe đón đoàn tại Hội chợ đưa đi ăn tối. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 04 (07/01): LAS VEGAS – INTERNATIONAL CES 2015 – HOOVER DAM (Ăn sáng, Ăn tối)
*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn tiếp tục đến tham dự HỘI CHỢ TRIỂN LÃM HÀNG ĐIỆN TỬ TIÊU DÙNG – CES 2015.
-    Buổi chiều, xe đón Quý khách tại Trung tâm đưa đi ăn tối.
+ Nếu Khách hàng nào không muốn tiếp tục Tham dự Hội chợ. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan:
•    *Đập nước Hoover Dam* cung cấp điện cho toàn bộ thành phố Las Vegas.




•    Công ty sản xuất chocolate, vườn Cactus.
-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Mua sắm tại:
•    *Las Vegas Premium outlet, Fashion outlet*




•    *Các mall* nổi tiếng như Nordstrom, Macy’s với hơn 120 nhà thiết kế thời trang cho các mặt hàng nổi tiếng luôn có những chương trình giảm giá
-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm của thành phố này hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay xem show diễn nghệ thuật (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc).


*NGÀY 05 (08/01): LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn về lại Los Angeles. Trên đi ghé mua sắm tại các outlets (nếu còn thời gian). Đến Los Angeles. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan: 
•    *Đại lộ Hollywood* còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọng với những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như Tom Hank, Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Robert.




•    *Nhà hát Trung Hoa  – Mann’s Chinese Theatre*, nổi tiếng với mảng sàn xi măng còn lưu dấu tay, chân của các tài tử nổi tiếng: Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe ... 
*•    Nhà hát Kodak –* nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm.


-    Sau khi ăn tối, ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 06 (09/01): LOS ANGELES – VIỆT NAM*


*NGÀY 07 (10/01): VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài, kết thúc chương trình tham dự Hội Chợ kết hợp tham quan du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá Tour: 59,500,000 VNĐ/ 1 khách*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên)*

*•    Đăng ký trước ngày 10/12/2014 giảm ngay 2.000.000 VNĐ/ khách*
*•    Sau khi kết thúc chương trình, Quý khách có thể ở lại thăm thân trong thời hạn nhập cảnh cho phép*


*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi.
-    Thuế các loại theo qui định của hàng không (có thể thay đổi tại thời điểm xuất vé)
-    Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
     Tại Los Angeles: Best Western hotel hoặc tương đương.
     Tại Las Vegas: Circus Circus hotel hoặc tương đương.
-    Phí tham quan, ăn uống, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả).

-    Quà của Golden Tours : nón, ba lô kéo, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-    Lệ phí phỏng vấn visa Mỹ: 3,440,000 VND/ 1 người.
-    Chi phí Hội thảo, Hội nghị. Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,
-    Tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 160.000VNĐ/khách/ngày.
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 15,050,000VNĐ/ 1 Khách


*Ghi chú:*
-    Do chi phí xăng dầu có thể tăng vào thời điểm xuất vé mà không được báo trước. Chúng tôi sẽ xuất trình công văn của hàng không về việc tăng phụ thu (nếu có) và xin đề nghị khách cho tăng giá tương ứng.
-    Trường hợp Quý khách không được cấp Visa Mỹ, Quý khách sẽ đóng 3,500,000 VNĐ/khách (phí dịch vụ, phí thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ).
-     Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm khởi hành.


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*


*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Qúy Khách Một Chuyến Công Tác Thành Công*

----------

